# Considering a Shield .40



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Summer's back in Texas. My Glock 36 is getting a little harder to hide under my shirt tail at work. The last couple of summers I've carried a Kel-Tec P32 IWB. It hides nicely but it's A .32! Nuff said.

I'm seriously considering a Shield .40 for summer carry. It's small enough and I'm a lot more comfortable with the larger caliber. I toted a G27 for a couple of years so I'm fully aware of felt recoil issues in a small .40. It's not a problem for me.

My research has revealed no reasons not to go with the Shield. It seems the extended mag problems from a couple of years back have been dealt with.

Any opinions pro or con?

Thanks.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Shield is a near perfect concealable firearm...... I carry the 9mm and have no regrets nor do I expect any...

FYI for you any others that have the Shield LaserMax makes a reasonably priced laser for either Shield..... It looks like it came stock with the weapon......
Laser Max CF-Shield Red Laser
Amazon.com : Laser Max CF-Shield Laser for : Lasermax Shield : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you shot the Shield .40 yet?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I chose the 9mm shield because of excessive recoil from such a light gun. That being said if you can handle the recoil of it the 6 rd mag makes for a nice concealable weapon. The 7rd mag ext. gives better gripping area. With a good bullet a 9mm will do everything a .40 will do. I say go with the .40 and get a 9mm barrel kit to practice with cheaper ammo.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the Shielf in 9mm, and it is an outstanding EDC CCW. If you're comfortable with the .40, go for it. But I found the 9mm Shield is a little smoother than the G26 I carried. You may find the same holds true for the .40 vs the G27.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

denner said:


> Have you shot the Shield .40 yet?


No. The G27 is as close as I've come.


----------



## FlyAuburn (May 1, 2014)

Don't hesitate with this decision. Great gun. I carry the 9mm version, but I love it.


----------



## nascar_red (Jan 13, 2014)

Go to the S&W forum and read up on the 40 Shield there. You may decide the 9mm would be a better choice, my wife's has performed flawlessly.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The M&P is a great gun, but probably not any better then the G36 on concealment.


----------



## dirtybird (May 31, 2014)

You will be surprised in how the width alone makes the shield easier to conceal than a Glock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------

